# Muares



## curlyboy20

"_Também foram as Missões jesuíticas as introdutoras do gado bovino, de cavalos e *muares* na região"_

O "muar" é um tipo de gado??


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Eu pensava que gado muar era o que fazia "muuuuuuuu" mas afinal fui ver à wikipedia e é o termo referente a mulas. Gado muar = mulas.

Melhor dizendo: o muar é o macho da mula.


----------



## curlyboy20

As mulas não fazem "muuuuuuu"? Ah, essas são as vacas  Obrigado!


----------



## almufadado

Gado Muar são todos os equídeos destinados à carga, incluindo :

- O burro (Donkey, A male donkey or ass is called a *"jack*"/*"jack ass"*, a female a *jenny *);

- A mula (female horse/donkey hybrid from inter-species breeding and is the offspring of a jack (male donkey) and a mare (female horse), that result always in a female); 

- O mulo (Hinny, results from the mating of a male horse and a female donkey produces a *hinny*, the result is always a male). Although strong and resilient, are unpredicted and get hungry easily).

English specific "beasts of burden" are heavy draft horses are known as "cold bloods", can be included in this class in spite of being from the horse species. Generic nomenclature are A *draft horse* (USA), *draught horse* (UK) or *dray horse* (from the Anglo-Saxon _dragan_ meaning to draw or haul):

- _Shire_, _Belgian_, _Clydesdale_ (English horse breed for farming (are slower and more powerful, bred to plow fields with heavy, clay-based soils), mining (small in height to fit mines shafts), heavy wagon pulling (big and strong legs))


----------



## Carfer

Atomina said:


> o muar é o macho da mula.


 
Acho que não, Atomina. Muar é qualquer besta da espécie (das mulas), macho ou fêmea.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Carfer said:


> Acho que não, Atomina. Muar é qualquer besta da espécie (das mulas), macho ou fêmea.


 
Possivelmente, pois não sou perita no assunto  mas tinha lido isto na wikipedia: "Em seu significado moderno comum, uma *mula* é o indivíduo fêmea resultante do cruzamento de um jumento, _Equus asinus_, com uma égua, _Equus caballus_. O macho resultante desse cruzamento é chamado *mú* ou *muar."*


----------



## Outsider

Eu julgava que o macho da mula se chamava "macho"...


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Outsider said:


> Eu julgava que o macho da mula se chamava "macho"...


 
Pois.. também já ouvi esse termo... 

Ando à procura de uma explicação mais abalizada, talvez de um site de pecuária, até agora não encontrei nada


----------



## Vanda

Ó xente, o dicionário entrega a rapadura:
mula - .     A fêmea do mulo 
mulo -   Animal mamífero, perissodáctilo, resultante do cruzamento de jumento com égua, ou de cavalo com jumenta. É, pois, animal híbrido, estéril, do mesmo gênero de Equus, i. e., do cavalo (Equus caballus) e do jumento (Equus asinus)


----------



## Guigo

Quando eu era pequenino, na escola, aprendíamos sobre os rebanhos e tinha, entre os mesmos: asininos e muares.

Depois, a 'fessora explicava que asininos eram asnos e que os muares eram os burros e as mulas. Naquela época, o masculino de mula era burro, mas também se aceitava mu, muar, mulo, macho. Como houve casos recentes de mulas parideiras (raros, visto serem, em tese, estéreis), pode ter havido alguma mudança nesta declinação do gênero. 

De qualquer forma, na linguagem popular, mula era também a esposa do asno ou jumento (ou jegue) ou ainda o termo genérico, tipo assim: tropa de mulas (aí estando todos misturados/as).


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Eu julgava que o macho da mula se chamava "macho"...


 
Posso-lhe garantir que sim. Não cresci no campo, mas tive bastante contacto com ele e foi sempre isso que lhe ouvi chamar. 

Reparem, no entanto, que o tópico que não era sobre '_mulas_' (que são sempre fêmeas) ou sobre '_machos_' (que são sempre o dito) mas sobre a designação genérica daquele tipo de gado, que é '_muar_' (da mesma forma que cabras e bodes constituem o gado caprino, vacas e bois, o vacum, burras e burros o asinino e por aí adiante)


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Hmmm não tenho a certeza se o tópico é  exactamente _gado muar_, ou antes _muares, _ uma vez que na frase original vem no plural e precedido por "de cavalos". Se, além de gado muar, composto por mulas e seus machos, existem os muares, convinha esclarecer exactamente este termo. Penso eu de que


----------



## coolbrowne

Se me permitem, não creio que seja tão complicado ou sutil 


Atomina said:


> ...se o tópico é exactamente _gado muar_, ou antes _muares, _uma vez que na frase original...


Primeiro, lembremos que a pergunta original foi





curlyboy20 said:


> O "muar" é um tipo de gado??


A pergunta é muito clara (e perfeitamente escrita ) e vários já responderam na afirmativa. Entretanto, no meio do caminho, a questão foi enrolada por explicações às vezes demasiado técnicas.
Usa-se _muar_ no mesmo nível de generalidade técnica que se usa bovino, eqüino, suíno, ovino, asinino, etc.
Nem sempre a capacidade reprodutiva ou o sexo dos animais em questão é relevante. Por exemplo, _muares_ (isto é, número não especificado de exemplares do _gado muar_ de sexo não especificado) são excelentes animais de transporte. Nesse contexto é comum dizer "tropa de _mulas_", do mesmo modo como se pode dizer "_cavalos_" referindo-se a um bando de animais eqüinos (bando este que poderia incluir _éguas_) ou usar "rebanho de _ovelhas_" para um grupo de ovinos (que poderia incluir _carneiros_), outra vez, porque estas distinções podem não ser relevantes.
Evidentemente, se o contexto justificasse ou exigisse, (digamos, se o assunto fosse pecuária) faria sentido ser mais detalhado. Quero crer que a pergunta original não esteja neste caso.
E nada mais disse, nem lhe foi perguntado


----------



## curlyboy20

O pessoal é muito legal!!! Somente queria saber se "muar" era um tipo de gado mas terminei aprendendo mais do que esperava.

Obrigado a todos por ser de tanta ajuda!!!!


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Collbrown, terá muita razão, mas eu acho que um forum destes é uma boa oportunidades para nos instruirmos. Daí as perorações.

Sendo assim, passarei a responder "sim" ou "não" a este tipo de pergunta, ou, mais simplesmente, a não responder


----------



## Guigo

Ah, faz assim não... 

Apenas traduzir palavras ou expressões é muito chato; bom mesmo é trocar experiências, conhecimento e informações!


----------



## coolbrowne

Nem tanto ao mar...





Atomina said:


> ...passarei a responder "sim" ou "não" a este tipo de pergunta, ou, mais simplesmente, a não responder


Nem tanto à terra...





Guigo said:


> Apenas traduzir palavras ou expressões é muito chato; bom mesmo é trocar experiências, conhecimento...


Conhecimento (não confundir com vaga especulaç*ão* ) é bom em moderaç*ão*, para n*ão* causar confus*ão*. (Eita eco b*ã*o! )

Mas isto está muito melhor explicado aqui


----------



## almufadado

Outsider said:


> Eu julgava que o macho da mula se chamava "macho"...



Tem razão, em especial no norte de Portugal.


----------



## almufadado

Gado Muar é todo o gado da *familia Equidae* que não pode ser incluído na espécie principal dos equídeos:

nome científico:	Equus caballus
família:	Equidae (Equídeos)

Volto a resalvar que certos Equus caballus são visto como bestas de carga pois são criadas especificamente para esse efeito, e que logo são considerado gado muar. 

Inclui-se no gado muar, que volto a repetir são bestas de carga (transporte e agricultura):

    * Equus Asinus africanus - Burro
    * Equus africanus somalicus - Asno-da-somália

Em Portugal existe inclusive a Associação para o Estudo e Protecção do Gado Asinino (AEPGA).

Gado da família Equidae híbrido, proveniente dos cruzamentos de :

Existe um classificação que é *"Equus Hibridus" * mas que é uma generalização para todo o resultado do cruzamento de sub-espécies de Equidae's. Em Portugal há confusão na terminologia. Li umas coisas sobre experiências feitas em Angola com gado cavalar e animais selvagens da familia Equidae, as zebras, que não deve ter resultado.  

- 
Mula - Cruzamento de uma égua e de um burro
Mulo/Macho/Mus - - Cruzamento de um cavalo e de uma "burra" (burro fêmea)

[...]
2) Dada la estabilidad morfológica de estos ejemplares, en 2003Jhonson describió la mula como Equus hibridus en 2003 [...]
De http://sarmiento.carlose.googlepages.com/EjerciciosNomenclaturaIa.pdf


O sexo do animal não é condição de inclusão:
1 - Os animais hibridos são o resultado do cruzamento de espécies;

2- A fêmeas resultantes são estéreis e em geral não têm cio. Não podem ser fecundadas nem por Equus caballus nem por Equus Asinus.

3- Os machos resultantes podem ser ou não ser estéreis, mas dado o facto de serem capados à nascença não se irão nunca reproduzir. São capados para serem amansados e assim mais fácilmente domesticáveis.
No Norte de Portugal onde o termo "macho" é mais usado para se referir a estes animais é essencialmente por não se poderem chamados cavalos nem burros. 

Seja por serem capados, seja pela genética, não possuem a mesma "personalidade" de um cavalo, e em geral não são tão inteligentes  seja como o burro (auto-preservação, genica, resistência/força bruta, conhece o dono) seja como o cavalo (auto-preservação, dócilidade, conhece o dono, chora, vigor/resistência/vitalidade).


As espécies selvagens da familia Equidae são :
    * E. hydruntinus - Encebra
       * E. (Dolychohippus) grevyi - Zebra-de-grevy
    * E. (Onager) hemionus - Onagro
    * E. (Quagga) quagga
          o E. (Quagga) quagga quagga - Cuaga (extinto)
          o E. (Quagga) quagga antiquorum - Zebra-de-damara
          o E. (Quagga) quagga burchelli - Zebra-de-burchell
          o E. (Quagga) quagga bohemi - Zebra-de-bohem
          o E. (Quagga) quagga chapmannae - Zebra-de-chapman
          o E. (Quagga) quagga selousi - Zebra-de-selous
    * E. (Quagga) capensis - Zebra-gigante-do-cabo (extinto)
    * E. (Quagga) mauritanicus - Zebra-da-mauritânia (extinto)
    * E. (Hippotigris) zebra - Zebra-das-montanhas


----------



## curlyboy20

Nossa!!! Almufadado, você é demais!!!! Obrigado pela extensa informação!


----------

